# Online Tire Companies



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I was surfin the net to get some new tires(Toyo Proxes ZR-4). I bought one in an emergency and it cost me $116. I found the same tire for $66 online. I was wondering if it is safe to order from online tire companies. Are they still the same quality product.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I'd buy them online, but I'd rather go to american tire company and have them match a price I found.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, it's safe. Order from either www.tirerack.com or www.discounttiredirect.com --- the safest (and usually) best prices. Picked up 2 Yokohama AVS Intermediates for my Sentra a couple months ago from Tire Rack. Close-out specials, $38/tire.  But be careful with any and all credit card information. Stick to sites you know about...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, My suggestion for ordering online from Discount Tire Direct would be to double check, and then recheck your purchase. I used to work for them, and I know all the short cuts places like that take. Trust me, they are a bunch of cheap asses. We used to send out rims that had been taco'd because they fell off the wheel stacks. Half of the time things didnt balance out because the tire or rim was out of round, but instead we were told to balance it using massive amounts of weights. If you order a wheel and tire combo, make sure to check the amount of weights on the inside. Sometimes we wouldnt' even balance things, we would just slap weights on it, and send it out. Sure, that was then, and this is now, but is it hard to believe that there is someone else like me workin there now? I don't find it hard to believe. So when you get your product, get the road hazard warranty. Then take it to a local Discount Tire, and tell them to balance it right in front of you. If it comes up with more than .15 on either side, then you tell them to rebalance it below that. Be an ass, who cares.. its your money they are stealing. If you want to know more shortcuts that they take then you can email me.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Well Opium, I'm just getting tires, I've already got the rims.Thanks for the heads-up though. And since you've worked with tires and wheels before I can save a post and ask you this. My car vibrates badly and intermittantly above 55-60 mph. I think one of my rims might be slightly bent @ the lip, but it still looks round (I know looks are decieving). I had the wheels rebalanced. And it's still doing it. Could I need an alignment(like my friend recomended) or do I need to get the rim fixed.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, you probably need an alignment job. If you go to a good reputable shop, have them inspect the rest of the suspension as well. Something could be either bent or worn out. Maybe your hub bearings are about to go out? And like I said in my above post. Look for massive amounts of wheel weights on your rim. That could tell you that your rim is out of round or has heavy spots and isn't a good rim.

edit* just remembered. If you decide to get your wheel tire combo rebalanced again. Have them balance the rim by itself with no tire on it. Ask to watch and look for lots of movement in the wheel itself. Either up and down, or side to side. That could also help determine if its the wheel. But I would get an alignment job and inspection too. Everyone needs one of those now and again anyways.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I also just found onn my car that the tire replaced was a 205/45 R16 and the other 3 are 205/40 R16 could this also affect my ride.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well _sometimes_ when one tire has more tread on it than others, it can give it a pulling sensation at higher speeds. But I've never heard of, or had experience with different size tires on the same vehicle. But I'm pretty sure that the tire's sidewall would not be the cause of what your describing.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *I also just found onn my car that the tire replaced was a 205/45 R16 and the other 3 are 205/40 R16 could this also affect my ride. *


Having one tire of a different size is NOT a god idea.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Having one tire of a different size is NOT a god idea. *


It'll be fixed as soon as I get some cash flow(Within the next week). The 205/45 was put on my car by accidnet I believe.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *The 205/45 was put on my car by accidnet I believe. *



If it was put on by *accident* by a tire place, then take it back and complain politely. Show them your order receipt and they should see their mistake, and most times replace it for free. Just dont' go in there huffing and puffing... be cool about it, but stand your ground.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> * I used to work for them, and I know all the short cuts places like that take. Trust me, they are a bunch of cheap asses. We used to send out rims that had been taco'd because they fell off the wheel stacks. Half of the time things didnt balance out because the tire or rim was out of round, but instead we were told to balance it using massive amounts of weights. If you order a wheel and tire combo, make sure to check the amount of weights on the inside. Sometimes we wouldnt' even balance things, we would just slap weights on it, and send it out. Sure, that was then, and this is now, but is it hard to believe that there is someone else like me workin there now? I don't find it hard to believe. *


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

That explains a lot.Two years ago I bought a set of 205/50/15 Kumho Tires,from TireRack for my Pulsar. I was impressed with the handling but one by one they blew on me. I thought it was my choice of tires but maybe not. 
Since then, my mom gave me a set for my R32 las tyear so far no problems.
(I dont think they caused my cracked head).


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I ordered Tires and Rims seperate from tirerack a year ago, and no problems yet. Knock on Wood!


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Tirerack does have the best prices on tires that i've seen. Except, the last time i ordered some tires, it took like 2 weeks for me to get them, and thats not becuase they were on backorder. They messed up on shipping, the tires went all the way up to iowa, whereas i'm in oklahoma. i'm sure thats not a common problem, i'd still order from them again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *I was surfin the net to get some new tires(Toyo Proxes ZR-4). I bought one in an emergency and it cost me $116. I found the same tire for $66 online. I was wondering if it is safe to order from online tire companies. Are they still the same quality product. *


Yes the quality (tire) is the same. Shipping, might be a small issue.


----------

